# TSG10: CESexy



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss CES, new Lenovo notebooks, and the up-coming Palm Pre._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the tenth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. We'll be recording the next show live on Saturday, January 31th at 11:00AM Eastern. Join us at then at www.TechGuyNews.com!

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Consumer Electronics Show (CES)
www.cesweb.org

LG Blu-ray DVD Player with Netflix
http://us.lge.com/products/model/detail/tv|audio|video_digital video__BD300.jhtml

Hulu -- watch TV shows online for free
www.hulu.com

Lenovo Thinkpads and Ideapads
www.lenovo.com

Two screens on a laptop
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/782019-two-screens-laptop.html

Palm Pre
http://www.palm.com/us/products/phones/pre/index.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Getting "Page Not Found" error.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Oops, I forgot this was 2009.  I just renamed the file, but give the CDN a minute to update and then try again.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> Oops, I forgot this was 2009.  I just renamed the file, but give the CDN a minute to update and then try again.


Working this am.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sorry for the last minute change, but we're actually going to be recording the next episode on Sunday, February 1st at 1:00PM Eastern -- what else were you going to do before the Super Bowl anyway?


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Rats, I'll miss it this time, then........I'll be gone all Sunday afternoon.


----------

